# Problem mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec()



## darkangel4u (20. Jun 2005)

Hi! Ich habe folgendes Problem. Über einen Klick auf einen Button wird folgende Funktion ausgeführt:


```
public static void encode(){
	try{
	     Process encode= Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C:\\MeinVerzeichnis\\lame.exe test.wav test.mp3");
	}
	catch(IOException e){
	     System.err.println("Es ist ein I/O-Fehler aufgetreten: "+e);
	}
}
```
Diese Funktion wandelt eine Wave-Datei (test.wav) in eine Mp3-Datei (test.mp3)
unter Verwendung des Lame-Codecs (lame.exe) um. Sowohl Lame-Codec als auch die Wave-Datei liegen im Verzeichnis "MeinVerzeichnis". 

Nun mein Problem. Der Prozess wird zwar gestartet aber die Mp3-Datei wird nur zum Teil erstellt 
(so ca. 1 Sekunde des Songs).
Wenn ich aber meine gesamte Applikation dann beende, wird der Prozeß "encode" weiter ausgeführt und siehe da, auf einmal ist die Mp3-Datei vollständig. Ich nehme an, das der Prozeß also nur begrenzte Prozessorzeit hat und dann erstmal wieder meine Applikation die CPU zugeteilt bekommt. Wird die Applikation dann beendet, dann bekommt der Prozeß "encode" die CPU und macht weiter. (Ist nur ne Theorie - könnte auch was ganz anderes sein.)

Was kann ich tun, damit der Prozeß gleich bis zuende ausgeführt wird. Während er läuft,
brauche ich auch in der Applikation nichts weiter machen. (Sie kann also komplett ohne CPU-Zeit sein.)

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## bygones (20. Jun 2005)

ohne Gewähr, da ich es nicht genau weiß...

probier einfach  mal nach dem erstellen des Prozesses im JavaCode ein p.waitFor() zu schreiben. Dies sollte java dazu veranlassen, auf den Prozess zu warten bis er abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## messi (20. Jun 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie Runtime.exec() die Bildschirmausgabe umleitet, aber es kann auch sein, daß lame.exe etwas zum Bildschirm rausschreibt und der Puffer dann irgendwann voll ist. Falls es mit .waitFor() nicht klappt, versuch mal den InputStream auszulesen. Vielleicht hat lame.exe auch einen Parameter, um keine Ausgabe am Bildschirm zu generieren.


----------



## The_S (21. Jun 2005)

Nachdem du mit exe arbeitest, wirst du wohl zu 100 prozent Windows benutzen!? Mach das ganze mal so:


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c C:\\MeinVerzeichnis\\lame.exe test.wav test.mp3");
```

und wenn das auch net geht, versuchs so


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c start C:\\MeinVerzeichnis\\lame.exe test.wav test.mp3");
```


----------



## MPW (21. Jun 2005)

Also,

daran kann es glaube ich nicht liegen, da ich mit Runtim.getRuntime.exec() manchmal sogar Spiele aufrufe und diese dann steure und alles einwandfrei läuft....

Gegenfrage: Wenn du lame manuell aufruft wird aber alles perfekt ausgeführt?


----------



## The_S (22. Jun 2005)

Deine Spiele werden aber in einer extra GUI aufgerufen (vermutlich). Lame ist Konsolenbasierent. Durch seinen jetztigen Befehl startet das Programm in der selben Konsole. Wenn man "start" davor setzt, wird eine neue Konsole geöffnet in der das Programm dann ausgeführt wird. Deswegen kann es schon daran liegen ???:L


----------



## darkangel4u (22. Jun 2005)

```
Process encode= Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start C:\\MeinVerzeichnis\\lame.exe test.wav test.mp3");
```
hat funktioniert  RiesenDankeschön!!!


----------



## MPWalGastWeilZuFaulZuLogi (22. Jun 2005)

Hm, also meine Spiele werden auch durch starten der exe direkt aufgerufen....genauso wie es mit dem Lame geschehen sollte...das ist keine Konsole dazwischengeschaltet....


----------



## nepomuk (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte mal etwas Staub von diesem Thread abwischen  :wink: 

Ich möchte aus einem Programm heraus die lame.exe starten, um mp3s zu wave zu konvertieren. Zum Testen habe ich jetzt eine main geschrieben, um das erstmal auszuprobieren. Habe mich nach dem hier vorgeschlagenen Code gerichtet.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {

		try
	      {
			
			Process encode= Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start C:/MyFiles/lame/lame.exe --decode test.mp3 test.wav");
			try {
				encode.waitFor();
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				System.err.println("interruption error");
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
	      }
	      catch(IOException e)
	      {
	         System.err.println("Error on exec() method");
	         e.printStackTrace();
	      }
}
```

Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht so recht. Wenn ich die main starte, dann blitzt ganz kurz das DOS-Fenster auf, schließt sich dann aber wieder. Wenn ich in 'C:/MyFiles/lame' eine Konsole öffne und dann 'lame.exe --decode test.mp3 test.wav' eingebe, funktioniert es problemlos.

Bin über jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Vielen Dank,
nepomuk


----------



## nepomuk (19. Jul 2007)

hat niemand einen vorschlag?


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

Warum immer alles anders machen als die Vorgänger?

Probiers mal mit \\ statt mit /. So wie es dein Vorgänger auch getan hat:


```
Process encode= Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start C:\\MeinVerzeichnis\\lame.exe test.wav test.mp3");
```


----------



## seekingone (9. Feb 2008)

Wie fange ich eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung des Programms das ich mittels "Runtime.getRuntime().exec" ausführe?

Ich führe zum Beispiel die Datei "mysqldump.exe" aus. Bekomme aber keine Fehlermeldung wenn Beispielsweise die DB nicht erreichbar ist oder die Zieldatei nicht erstellt werden kann.

In meinem try - catch Block kann ich ja nur die Exception für Runtime.getRuntime().exec fangen aber nicht von dem was "darin" läuft.


```
try{
      Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c ......");
} catch (Exception e) {
      System.out.println("Ich bin nur die Runtime.getRuntime().exec-Exception:  " + e);
}
```


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2008)

seekingone hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie fange ich eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung des Programms das ich mittels "Runtime.getRuntime().exec" ausführe?
> 
> Ich führe zum Beispiel die Datei "mysqldump.exe" aus. Bekomme aber keine Fehlermeldung wenn Beispielsweise die DB nicht erreichbar ist oder die Zieldatei nicht erstellt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Du wirst ein Problem haben wenn nach einer Eingabe verlangt wird, z.B.: Datei überschreiben.
Sonst 

try {
			Process exec = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("xxx");
			OutputStream outputStream = exec.getOutputStream();
			InputStream errorStream = exec.getErrorStream();
			InputStream inputStream = exec.getInputStream();
			char e = ' ', i = ' ';
			while (e == -1 || i == -1) {
				e = (char) errorStream.read();
				i = (char) inputStream.read();
			}
			int exitValue = exec.exitValue();
			if(exitValue!=0)
				throw new Exception("[ERR]SubProcess returned: "+exitValue);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}


----------



## seekingone (9. Feb 2008)

ah, das heisst wenn was in der cmd-konsole schief geht wirft diese immer "-1" aus?

ich werde also nie erfahren was genau schief gelaufen ist, oder?

Auf jeden Fall! Danke!
Jetzt "merke" ich wenigstens wenn was schief geht.


----------



## The_S (11. Feb 2008)

evtl. legt dein Programm ja eine Log-Datei oder ähnliches mit dem Fehler an, die du auslesen könntest.


----------

